# "If you don't have something on your car, what are you doing here?"



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

...asked Matthew Hess of MGMBill.Org at the 9th International Symposium on Circumcision, Human Rights, and Genital Integrity in Seattle this past week.

So, I thought I'd ask everyone here as well: Do you have a pro-intact/anti-circumcision bumpersticker? Why or why not? And if you do, what does it say and where did you get it?

Cars are moving billboards, and I think putting a bumpersticker on your car is one of the easiest, least expensive, most effective forms of provoking thought/research on this topic.

A friend made me a custom sticker for my burgundy Nissan Altima awhile back, that has a purple background and white lettering that says, "Circumcision? No way baby!"

While at the symposium, I purchased another from Norm Cohen of Michigan NoCirc that is blue and white and says, "Today's Parents say NO to Circumcision. nocirc.org". I would like to encourage---challenge, even---any intactivists who have not yet taken this outward step of expressing your views about circumcision to please, please, please make a commitment to putting a pro-intact/anti-circ bumpersticker on your car.

If we really believe what we say we do, it's certainly the least we can do...KWIM?








Just do it!









Jen


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I was looking for one locally, but who am I kidding? I'm in friggin Oklahoma! Not likely I'm going to find one around here! I am planning to buy one online though, probably on Friday when my husband and I get paid!


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't put any stickers on my car, but I would put a magnet if you know of some where that makes those.


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

I live in the Midwest and am super paranoid about one of the babycutters around here getting offended and slashing tires/keying the car. Also, I work at a hospital and am concerned about offending the people in charge of profits and extra unneeded procedures.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I got one free from tlc tugger. It is blue backgroud with white letters and says Bring home your whole baby. Say No to circumcision!







As soon as we bought my car I put it on.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I wasn't there this time, nor do I have bumperstickers on my car. My OLD car, however, I DID have at least 3 or 4 anti-circ bumper stickers and I took it to the symposium in 2002.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't have one, yet. I've been thinking about it more and more lately. I think it's a great way to start conversations, plus, doulasarah and I are often at the same places, so people would see more than one car with stickers and I think it would make even more of a point.

But... I've never really had bumper stickers. I just don't like them. I'm not worried about anything, I just don't want stickers on my car. Maybe a plastic sticky cling on one, but no stickers.

I'll get over it soon, I'm sure. I just want a different one than Sarah, but I want it catchy and to the point. I gotta think of something.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

What are some of your favorite sources for stickers and magnets?


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

There are a bunch of threads about bumperstickers here in this forum.

I have two:

On top say:
Circumcision -
his body, his rights

below says:
Circumcision is
*NOT* a parents right

Here is the latest thread with a lot of great links to get stickers and stuff:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...bumperstickers

I have lots to say and I use my car as a moving billboard!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't currently have any on my car since we just bought a new car and I've not replinished my supply of stickers yet. I will very soon have a bunch on though.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

We dont have a bumper sticker but we do have a magnet on our fridge. I made it myself.









But, I accept your challenge! Off to find one........


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom*
There are a bunch of threads about bumperstickers here in this forum.

Sorry. That was lazy of me.







:







Thanks!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KrystalC*
I was looking for one locally, but who am I kidding? I'm in friggin Oklahoma! Not likely I'm going to find one around here! I am planning to buy one online though, probably on Friday when my husband and I get paid!

Hehe, no...not likely to find one locally, even on the West Coast unless you are attending some sort of crunchy midwivery/parenting conferrence...or, occasionally at a Baby Fair if NoCirc is exibiting.

Good for you for comitting to ordering one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elyra*
I don't put any stickers on my car, but I would put a magnet if you know of some where that makes those.









I think you can apply any type of bumpersticker to a magnet, as long as your bumper is magnetic. Another option might be a window-cling, or a license-plate holder---cafepress.com has lots of styles, or you can choose a custom-slogan/style.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyJr*
I live in the Midwest and am super paranoid about one of the babycutters around here getting offended and slashing tires/keying the car. Also, I work at a hospital and am concerned about offending the people in charge of profits and extra unneeded procedures.









One of the biggest challenges in activism is finding the courage to speak up/out. It is kinda scary; while I haven't personally heard of tire-slashing or other such harassment, I can understand your fears of retaliation. However, if we really consider this a human rights abuse...if we really believe it causes permanent harm/damage to children...how can we stay silent? When I think about the history of other human rights abuses and how progress/change was achieved, it was because a few brave souls stepped up to the plate and others naturally followed suit.

No type of activism is without risk, because anything that is worth fighting for is inherrently controversial. Even at the symposium, there was a person who was acting suspiciously and had a few of us concerned. This lead to discussion about whether what we were doing was worth the risk of putting ourselves/our identities 'out there' in a public forum, and we agreed that it was.

Working in a hospital is especially challenging (I worked as a CNA in a hospital birth center that performed circumcisions myself) but in a sense it also presents an even greater opportunity to provoke thought/discussion/research. Marilyn Milos, founder and director of NoCirc was fired from her job as a nurse because she stood up for what she believed in...but it was the catalyst for other nurses finding the courage to be "conscientious objectors", and the legacy continues to this day...

http://nurses.cirp.org/

Tires can be repaired or replaced, a scratched exterior is cosmetic; circumcision violates children, robs them of their birthright, causes permanent loss and harm.

Only you can decide what level of risk is acceptable for you, your family, and your home/posessions...but one person CAN make a difference. Will it be you?

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Much inspiration for bumperstickers/window-clings/license-plate holders can be found here:

http://www.noharmm.org/peopleswall.htm

HTHs,

Jen


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been thinking about this very thing the past few days. I have to find a way to talk to my dh about it though. I'm wondering if I got a magnet if he would be more receptive to the idea. Who knows, maybe he would be receptitive anyway!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I can't help but read this title and think "Well, my car isn't circumcised."


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture*
Much inspiration for bumperstickers/window-clings/license-plate holders can be found here:

http://www.noharmm.org/peopleswall.htm

HTHs,

Jen

Great link! A few of those made me shout out in agreement.







I have found a few I really want now. Next payday I know what I am ordering.


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

We don't have one. I would if only strangers were going to see it. But we have several close friends who circumcised 5-10 years ago under pressure from hospital/doctors, and it seems insensitive to their feelings.

I'm not sure whether I can post about my other reason due to the ban on religious discussion. Take this out if need be: (If I can't talk to our Jewish friends and family members directly, I don't think it's right to blindside them with a bumper sticker.)

Those of you who sport them--Way to go!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a licence plate cover from cafeexpress it says say no to routine infant circumcision, I have a window cling I had made by naturalattachments.com "keep your whole baby, Question Circumcision.
And I have a rethink circumcision sticker as well.

I would love to get a magnet and a few more window clings but along with my bfing stickers I am out of room


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

RE: Concern about offending people who chose to circumcise one or more sons in the past...

I think we still have to increase awareness, but in a kind way. There are plenty of slogans that can be used for a bumpersticker that aren't unnecessarily harsh (Think, "Circumcision is child abuse!" "Circumcision mutilates babies!"). For instance, "Question Circumcision" or, "Today's parents say NO to circumcision.", or "Circumcision isn't recommended anymore." or, "The foreskin is not a birth defect."

I can't help but wonder, what 'hurts' more...offending someone with something gentle, but truthful...or the circumcision that happens because the parent didn't even realize they had a choice?

Jen

PS. I don't mean to be pushy, but I truly believe that circumcision is a practice that continues because it's not talked about enough, because we're worried about offending, how people will react, etc. Keeping it taboo keeps the truth about it a secret only those few extremely motivated parents that question and research everything learn about. This information needs to get out to the general public, to teens, to expectant parents, to grandparents, even to those who never plan on having children or having anymore children because WE ARE ALL IN THE POSITION TO INFLUENCE. Kwim?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl3*
I'm not sure whether I can post about my other reason due to the ban on religious discussion. Take this out if need be: (If I can't talk to our Jewish friends and family members directly, I don't think it's right to blindside them with a bumper sticker.)

There are still bumper stickers that wouldn't be offensive to those who circ for religious reasons. Something along the lines of "Circumcision is not medical care" isn't offensive at all!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't have one on my car, and DH would never allow a sticker on that car! We have a 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid, this is both of our very first brand new car. I do have a yellow and pink magnet ribbon, but for about 6 months DH wouldn't allow those on there. I finally switched them off our old car when I took them to the car wash.

Not to mention that DH is not on board with no-circ. I have posted many times about that on here in the past. Could I put a magnet on the car? Yes I could. Is it worth a daily fight, causing damage to our marriage? No. I already didn't circ against his wishes, at this point I can't throw that in his face in the for of a car magnet. Maybe someday he will come around.

As a side note does anyone where of a place where I could have something made that I can sew onto my diaper bag? Like one of those cloth patches you can find at Hot Topic. I would love to do something like that.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

I don't put any stickers on my car, but I would put a magnet if you know of some where that makes those.
How about a vinal cling-on for the window with a no circ message?

I have 2 bumper stickers myself.
1. Today's parents say NO! to Circumcision
2. HIS body HIS rights


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

I hadn't even thought of those until I saw someone else mention them. Yes, I would put one of those on my car too.


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a NO CIRC license plate frame and now the same bumper sticker Jen mentioned in her OP that is tapped to the inside back window (I don't want a sticker ON the paint).

When I first put the license plate frame up I thought eventually someone would do something to my car- but surprisingly its been on there for close to a year with no problems. In fact I have had complete strangers in parking lots ask me more about it. Thats why I keep a few pamphlets in my glove box!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I got my bumper stickers at www.cafepress.com

But if you are interested in the _window decals_, they are a little more expensive at $10 each for custom-made. Go to CafePress to get some ideas for messages!

http://www.tnl-ink.com/


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture*
RE: Concern about offending people who chose to circumcise one or more sons in the past...

I think we still have to increase awareness, but in a kind way. There are plenty of slogans that can be used for a bumpersticker that aren't unnecessarily harsh (Think, "Circumcision is child abuse!" "Circumcision mutilates babies!"). For instance, "Question Circumcision" or, "Today's parents say NO to circumcision.", or "Circumcision isn't recommended anymore." or, "The foreskin is not a birth defect."

I can't help but wonder, what 'hurts' more...offending someone with something gentle, but truthful...or the circumcision that happens because the parent didn't even realize they had a choice?

Jen

PS. I don't mean to be pushy, but I truly believe that circumcision is a practice that continues because it's not talked about enough, because we're worried about offending, how people will react, etc. Keeping it taboo keeps the truth about it a secret only those few extremely motivated parents that question and research everything learn about. This information needs to get out to the general public, to teens, to expectant parents, to grandparents, even to those who never plan on having children or having anymore children because WE ARE ALL IN THE POSITION TO INFLUENCE. Kwim?

I agree with you ALL THE WAY, Jen. What hurts is what happened to your family member's or friend's son! It's very true.

I'm a boomerang generation and moved back in w/ my parents temporarily and I got a bumper sticker for the car. My dad didn't want it because of embarrassment, though both my parents are very anti-circ. I taped it on the back w/ packing tape and said I'd only try it on for size and that it wasn't permanent.







My dad said it would only be a matter of days before I put it on permanent..... and he was right!!! 2 days and it was on for good!







My parents don't mind it at all and think it's a good message to send out to the London, Ontario region. We have been surprised at the LACK of response to it! NONE. No pro-comments. No anti-comments. None. My dad wondered what would happen if a Jewish or Muslim person read it and got offended enough to say something.

I got one cafepress that reads: Do Your Son A Favor. Leave Him WHOLE - Don't Circumcise! (aqua blue background, dark blue type w/ medium green type on "WHOLE" all caps)

On a different note... I cut out the word "CIRCUMCISION" in the Globe and Mail that was in an AIDS article that was recommending circ to control it and found the word "AGAINST" in the same paper (a war article); both large, same font size, put it together and covered in packing tape. I taped it ABOVE our front door for ANYONE to see who comes to our house! The size is large enough to read it a good 5 feet away. My parents must be either pretty easy going or devoted intactivist or (((both)))!!!







I made a homemade magnet and placed it on the mailbox prior to this, but the rain got under the packing tape I used to attach it to the magnet and took it off. My dad asked what happened to my anti-circ magnet. I'm thinking BOTH (easy going and devout).


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

My dh is adamantly against circ but would NEVER allow a bumper sticker on any of our cars. All of our license plate covers are for USC (we're huge fans and season ticket holders. Go Trojans!!)

But I'm sure I could do a window cling. I'll definately look into that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I had my window cling custom made by www.naturalattachments.com they do shirts for bfing and lactavisim, childbirth and attachment parenting stuff but they were more than happy to do the cling for me in my words as long as it didnt violate any copy rights and the price was extremely reasonable. I got most of my bfing stickers there as well also for a great price. They have many different things including magnets, buttons and keychains, you can order. The t-shirts I got from them were high quality shirts and the logo was sewn on so it dosnt wear off.

Clings $2.50 each
Bumper stickers $2.50 each
Shipping prices are pretty reasonable to.

you can pick a saying they already have or make one up you like.

Using the order blank to make sure you got all the info they need. But you will need to type the info into a email since the order form dosnt send right to them. I really recommend them because they got my order to me right away and I also got a email back fast when they were responding to questions. They were great to do the anti-circ cling for me since they dont really have anti-circ stuff


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

We have one!! The only bumper sticker I would let dh put on our car-"foreskins are not birth defects" and a red crossed out circle over the word circumcision.
I will admit I was nervous at first, as I am generally a non-confrontational person and I have a bad temper....I was afraid mainly that I would get into a fight with someone, lol.
We have had MANY people say positive things about it. Some people said they never thought of it that way, others ask where they can get one. My dh had a guy at his school wait for him to get out of class to ask and say that he was mad about being circ'd too.
My one negative experience was about a month ago at my friends cut happy OB office. I got in my car and was getting ready to leave and this lady knocked on my window to ask where I got that bumper sticker. I told her my dh had gotten off the internet. She then proceeded to say that it was discusting and how could I drive around with it on my car, having little kids ask their parents about it. I told her that if she was that ashamed of it, maybe she shouldnt have gotten it done. I really wanted to get out of the car and smack her but luckily she walked away. I told you I have a bad temper!!
The only thing I have seen is guys reading it and then laughing, but its only been when there are several guys in the car and I am sure that it still provokes something in the back of their minds.
I want some of the magnetic ones, I would put those all over my car!!!!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I so badly want "foreskin is not a birth defect" but dh says he is afraid it would make his mom feel bad since she circ'ed all her children. And dh has younger brothers in high school and what about them? But I may do it anyway.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I just ordered "Foreskin is not a birth defect" from Cafepress.com


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Ruthla: I can't help but read this title and think "Well, my car isn't circumcised."
I don't get this. Can you please explain? It feels like you are making a joke here about this thread or Intactivism?? Please clarrify. Thank you.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Ruthla: There are still bumper stickers that wouldn't be offensive *to those who circ for religious reasons*. Something along the lines of "Circumcision is not medical care" isn't offensive at all!
That slogan also doesn't get anyone's attention i am afraid.
It doesn't provoke much feeling or much thought. We are after people's attention. Part of the problem is that people are _not paying attention_. They mindlessly engage in ritual blood sacrafice of a minor without question. This is 2006. Forced genital cutting of children is cruel and inhumane. Sometimes a few feathers will _get ruffled_ in the process of social change....it is inevitable, and part of the process.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam*
That slogan also doesn't get anyone's attention i am afraid.
It doesn't provoke much feeling or much thought. We are after people's attention. Part of the problem is that people are _not paying attention_.











I completely agree with this part. In fact, I was just telling an intactivist friend on Yahoo Messanger, "Offended? They shouldn't be offended, they should be OUTRAGED because if they're not outraged, _they're not paying attention_."

While none of my bumperstickers call circumcision a violation of babies and a human rights abuse, my hope is that my more benign slogans ("Today's Parents say NO to circumcision. NoCirc.Org", and "Circumcision? No way baby!") will encourage feelings/thoughts/further research that progress to the realization that circumcision is a VERY BIG DEAL.

Jen


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't really like bumper stickers. I don't really care if a bumper sticker offends anyone, so I wouldn't not put one on my car because of that, but I just don't like bumper stickers on my car in general.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

but I just don't like bumper stickers on my car in general.
I don't either....but I have 2 anti-circ one's on there anyway.


----------



## topamicha (Jan 17, 2006)

There's no room left on my car, lol.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

You know, I was bumpersticker free until the midwife I was apprenticing with gave me one she'd designed that has a beautiful picture of a curled up newborn w/ an umbilical cord against a wispy photo of the world that says, "Peace on Earth Begins with Birth". It was a gift; it was beautiful; it was meaningful...so I washed my car and stuck it on.

Since then, I've realized that I really do notice/look at/read other people's bumperstickers. Many of them are amusing/thought provoking and I think it's interesting to be exposed to people's views/politics through their vehicles. It really relieves the bordom when you're sitting at a light or in bumper-to-bumper traffic during rush hour.

And actually I've found that the *more* bumperstickers somebody has, the more curious I am about them and their beliefs. People with oodles strike me as eccentric and facinating, LOL.

My sticker count is now up to 5, and no comments so far...although I *do* see people in my rear-view mirror reading them and smiling/pointing.









Jen


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

I have a few bumper stickers. I don't like the permancy of stickers on my car, so I buy bumper sticker magnets. http://www.evolvefish.com/fish/magsticker.html I like to be able to rotate them.

I don't have any on right now. I had them on my old car, then I got a new car. I haven't put them back on the new car. I actually really want to put them back on now, but I'm trying to get a job babysitting a little boy and don't want to risk offending his mom if she circ'd. Hopefully, that job won't fall through, but if it does, I'll be sticking those things back on tout de suite. The numbers of people around here that don't even begin to question it makes me want to uke .

I have several that don't have the magnet on them yet. I keep buying new stickers w/out getting more magnets.







I think I found some strong, magnetic backing at Michael's, though.









These are a couple that I had made:
View image at HoldThatPic.com
View image at HoldThatPic.com
View image at HoldThatPic.com
The ones I have on magnets already are:
"Circumcision: The more you know, the worse it is."
"Breastfeeding is in. Circumcision is out."

(I also have "Homebirth A safe choice" on a magnet, too.)


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonicaS*
"Breastfeeding is in. Circumcision is out."











Oooooooh, I love that one! It reminds me a little of, "Breastfeeding for all. Circumcision for none."









Jen


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

My only fear with magnetic ones are that someone will take them off. Oh, and my bumper isnt metal, and I have no place to put them on the back of the car, so they would have to be on the sides. I will still probably do a couple though. (we are going to be selling our car soon too, so my bumper sticker will need to come off







)
I know this is totally off topic, but have you guys seen the funny fish things? You know, like jesus fish, but um, not. I really want the buddha fish-its fat, lol. And my other favorite one is the fish that has n' chips inside it. Don't get me wrong, I have no issue with jesus fish or darwin fish or what someone believes, but I think these are so funny


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, duh, the fish thingies are at the same site! http://www.evolvefish.com/fish/emblems.html


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *little_monkeys*
My only fear with magnetic ones are that someone will take them off. Oh, and my bumper isnt metal, and I have no place to put them on the back of the car, so they would have to be on the sides. I will still probably do a couple though. (we are going to be selling our car soon too, so my bumper sticker will need to come off







)

I had that fear, but it never happened. When they are on the car, you wouldn't even know they are magnetic unless you went up and tried to pull them off. You have to be a pretty *bold* person to try and remove someone else's bumper sticker. At least, if someone like that did try to remove it, they wouldn't damage the car or leave half a torn sticker stuck to it. When I took my magnets off of my old car, they needed a bit of effort to get them off. They had weathered onto the car a bit. They didn't damage the paint at all, they just had a cleanable "crust" around the edge. I had a great place on my old car for them, that's another reason that I haven't put them on my new SUV. There just isn't a great spot for them(IMO). I'll just have to work w/ what I have, though.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

I've actually been discussing with DH lately getting some anti-circ stickers for the car. Neither of us wanted to put anything sticky on the paint, but window clings would be great. The only people I would worry would be offended are DH's coworkers, but they all already think we're kooky since DH has talked about no-circ, anti-vax, etc with most of them anyway!

Off to look at some of the links up the thread.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture*









Oooooooh, I love that one! It reminds me a little of, "Breastfeeding for all. Circumcision for none."










Jen

I like that quote too.


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

Mine says, "Foreskins are NOT a birth defect." Then has the word circumcision inside a red circle with a line through it, and www.nocirc.org underneath

I can't wait for someone to ask me about it, but at the same time I will admit I am a bit fearful that either some pro-circ zealot will get in my face, screaming, and scare my kids, or else someone I actually know will get huffy (sil, friend, etc.) and it will cause a rift.

Conversely, I can't wait for my mil to see it. <evil grin>


----------



## Paper-Bag-Princess (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyswenn*
Conversely, I can't wait for my mil to see it. <evil grin>


OMG! My mil would be so mortified (she's one of those people who believe that circumcision is a prestige thing, and that only the poor can't afford it). It would be so worth it to put one on just to see the reaction....bwhaaaaaa.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

We actually have a bumber sticker....sitting right here next to me on the floor







I bought one from Jews against circ, but then found one I like better it says....If God wanted me to have a foreskin...I would have been born with one! I love that. So the one on the floor will go on our other car which is in NY (I'm in SC). But I really like this challenge and hope more people sticker up...then we can wink at each other on the road...not to mention I would let you merge in front of me


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Telle bear: ...not to mention I would let you merge in front of me








:

I will one up that...I'll give you a free hand car-wash. This offer is only good for MDC folks, with no expiration date in the greater San Diego area.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Do you by chance know where places could be promoting this as like window clings in home places ? I'm not sure if I could do it on an apartment window but I'm thinking if I had gotten company they had to use bathroom & washed hands 'the information on there'.

I am going to be getting my license and then I will have a 'car' and i will be a promoter on the road too.


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

This is why I love my dh (one of the reasons, anyways!):

My bumper sticker isn't on my van yet b/c I haven't had a chance to give the bumper a good cleaning and get it on there before it rains here and gets my van all dusty again. Anyways...

Tonight my mil and fil phoned to say they were five minutes away and dropping in for a visit. I wasn't home, but dh took my bumper sticker from off the counter and put it up on our fridge, where it couldn't be missed.







Remember -- these are HIS parents and his mother feels so strongly about circ'ing that she thought it would be a good time to argue about it while I was still on the delivery room table.







:

Dh isn't sure if she saw it (I would have totally asked her to get something out of the fridge for me, if I had been home) because she didn't mention it.

BTW, for my mil it's not a prestige thing -- she's a retired nurse and thinks it's medically necessary. Idiot. Wonder if she realizes that the surgeries two of her three sons needed were both due to complications from circ'ing? (Two different complications, btw.)


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

We don't have one because we're looking for a larger vehicle (maybe) and want to sell our current one (tis a classic and it would lower the value with any bumper stickers







). We'll probably end up being car free eventually (or soon) and then we won't have anything to put a bumper sticker on







If we do end up getting a larger vehicle then we will be putting one on it









love and peace.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

no bumper stickers here









no CAR either, I like the bus


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

My DH works in the microbiology deaprtment at a med school. He has had conversations about (against) circumcision with some of the female grad students in his department - I was SO proud of him!

I shuold get him to put a bumper sticker on his vehicle - maybe some of the med students will stop and think. I never thought about it from that angle before!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Mine says:

*CIRCUMCISION*
*cut the crap, not the baby*

I got that from the wall a couple of years ago. I think that I am going to change it to :

*CIRCUMCISION*
*the more you know, the worse it gets*


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
Mine says:

*CIRCUMCISION*
*cut the crap, not the baby*

I got that from the wall a couple of years ago. I think that I am going to change it to :

*CIRCUMCISION*
*the more you know, the worse it gets*


NOOOOOO!!! You can't have it! I've already ordered that one!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Where did you order it from?

hehehehe...


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

*"If you don't have something on your car, what are you doing here?"*

Being lame, I guess...









I got a couple of free ones last month and intended to stick them on after I cleaned my car- which is a total joke, because my car never, ever gets washed. So they sat and waited, and then got put away when I cleaned up for a party, and now _I don't know where I put them..._

I like that "the more you know" one, DoulaSarah. And also "Today's Parents Say No To Circumcision." I will order those and become a better intactivist.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

You know, I put my first ones on my car when it was totally NOT clean. I just took a few wet paper towels to wipe off the areas where I wanted to put them, and then dried the area well before applying the stickers. It worked beautifully, even though I was too busy/lazy to wash the whole car, LOL!

Kudos to everyone who already has bumper-stickers or who has decided to get some! It takes some courage, but people will take notice.

*For those who have had comments, I'm curious what specific literature (articles, pamphlets, etc) you keep in your car to give out to those who have questions?*

Jen


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arlecchina*

no CAR either, I like the bus









Wow...so you have even more places to put stickers....that would be huge!!


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
Mine says:

*CIRCUMCISION*
*cut the crap, not the baby*

I got that from the wall a couple of years ago. I think that I am going to change it to :

*CIRCUMCISION*
*the more you know, the worse it gets*


Oh I forgot, I have that 1st one on a sticker, too! I bought it, then I decided I didn't want to put "crap" on my car. It's one of my faves, though.

The 2nd one is basically the same as the one I have.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
Where did you order it from?

hehehehe...

actually, my order didn't go through yet, so I can add one on for you and we can split the shipping, 'k?

You want a window cling or a bumpersticker?


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnr3301*
actually, my order didn't go through yet, so I can add one on for you and we can split the shipping, 'k?

You want a window cling or a bumpersticker?

Whats the link?!?!?!? I want to look too!

Beth


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2*
I had my window cling custom made by www.naturalattachments.com they do shirts for bfing and lactavisim, childbirth and attachment parenting stuff but they were more than happy to do the cling for me in my words as long as it didnt violate any copy rights and the price was extremely reasonable. I got most of my bfing stickers there as well also for a great price. They have many different things including magnets, buttons and keychains, you can order. The t-shirts I got from them were high quality shirts and the logo was sewn on so it dosnt wear off.

Clings $2.50 each
Bumper stickers $2.50 each
Shipping prices are pretty reasonable to.

you can pick a saying they already have or make one up you like.

Using the order blank to make sure you got all the info they need. But you will need to type the info into a email since the order form dosnt send right to them. I really recommend them because they got my order to me right away and I also got a email back fast when they were responding to questions. They were great to do the anti-circ cling for me since they dont really have anti-circ stuff









This is the one I'm using. I haven't gotten through to them though.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I taped a sticker to the back window.......I'm looking forward to some feedback and can't wait for our 17 hour drive from SC to New Hampshire in Feb.....


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

...And I wasn't even there to hear it.







I was inside the mall and my mom and brother were freshly parked. A car w/ some young guys and girls in it. The guy stuck his head out his car and yelled: "Nice bumpersticker!" and the the girl looked at it, too. My mom and bro said they didn't know if they were being sarcastic or not (?). After driving all over London, Ontario w/ this thing for 4 or 5 months now, it's the FIRST comment we have ever received on it.

"Do your son a favor: leave him WHOLE. Don't circumcise!"


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I've had my stickers on for about a year now. I sometimes notice people reading them. Some have shrugged their shoulders and walked away. The only feedback that I ever got was on the highway once. A man driving by me with his window open...made a cutting gesture with his 2 fingers (like scizzors) and laughed.







:

I could have done the same thing back to him i suppose but I didn't want to challenge a nutcase going 75 mph on the hgwy.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Those are the type of people that I cannot STAND! I mean, its bad enough wanting to get it done after doing the research, simply because you can, but some of these people find it so funny. What the heck is so funny about cutting a baby's genitals?!? What is so funny about causing all of that pain? I mean seriously, I have seen people LAUGHING during circumcisions while the baby screams in agony. WTH is wrong with these people?! Those are the type of people who have obviously had some mental damage done by their own circ's (ok, it isnt all guys, but the majority...). I can think of a few very pro-circ people who have that attitude. And then there was that chick on my due date group. I really dont get how a mother can stand there smiling while her baby is in pain and know that he doesnt have anesthesia and not care one bit. Its a good thing I didnt know that lady IRL







....Ok, rant over!! lol


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

So, probably having nothing to do with my bumperstickers (dh was parked very close behind me on the street in front of the house), we just noticed that my front passanger window is shattered. And, of course, it's Labor Day weekend, so nobody can work on it until Tuesday at the earliest.

Nice.

Jen


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where I could get a free no-circ bumpersticker. I'd proudly display it, just money is very tight atm


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Ack! I'm sorry! I have only had that happen once...it was a nice day near my in laws, so I took my kids to the playground. It turned nasty (thats WA for ya huh? lol), so we left maybe 20 minutes later and my front passenger window was busted out. This was before any bumper stickers were on our car. Whoever did it had been looking for money or something, but there wasnt anything at all worth of value in there (except my Britax carseat!!). The real kicker is that my doors were unlocked


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

darsmama: contact Ron!


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I love you all.









Mommyswenn, kidliam, Tellebear and pdx.mothernuture you guys make me laugh and think. Thank you.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh I'm sorry Jen!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture*
...
A friend made me a custom sticker for my burgundy Nissan Altima awhile back, that has a purple background and white lettering that says, "Circumcision? No way baby!"
..

My sticker is on my fridge right now, because we are a 1-car family and DH isn't comfortable with it. Curiously, our 1 car is a burgundy Altima.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I have one - it says "Bring the Whole Baby Home" I got it through a coop awhile ago, along with other great bfing ones too.

I think it's a good thing - people *do* read my stickers, I've had lots of comments on them.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom*
I love you all.









Mommyswenn, kidliam, Tellebear and pdx.mothernuture you guys make me laugh and think. Thank you.

I am absolutely flattered!! You just made my week


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom*
I love you all.

Mommyswenn, kidliam, Tellebear and pdx.mothernuture you guys make me laugh and think. Thank you.

Awww, so sweet! I love you guys too!










Jen


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*

*CIRCUMCISION*
*the more you know, the worse it gets*


I just got mine in the mail! The woman at naturalattachments.com sent me an extra bumper sticker with a note that says "one extra bumper sticker to give away to help spread the word". I had ordered 2 and she sent me three. It's like the one above, except the red part is outlined with a thin black.

Yay!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I got my question circumcision sticker in the mail today!


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I saw a neat bumpersticker (quoting Oscar Wilde? I think) that said "Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities." It was black with white lettering and I thought it would look good paired with a "Question circumcision" sticker.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Brillliant!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Pickle*
I saw a neat bumpersticker (quoting Oscar Wilde? I think) that said "Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities." It was black with white lettering and I thought it would look good paired with a "Question circumcision" sticker.

It's Voltaire's quote. I LOVE it for a bumpersticker!


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

To answer the question: I don't have a "no-circ" bumper sticker on my car because they would be hard to come by here in Germany.
My heart goes out to all of you - as if there weren't enough decisions to make when you have a baby... I never really had to worry about whether or not to circumcise my sons. The practice is virtually unknown here (I am not sure, though, how the Turkish immigrants in Germany handle it). However, while we were living in Grand Rapids (MI), I had the doctor's office take it in my sons' medical records that their foreskins were to be left alone. It never was a problem, even though Western MI is more of a "mainstream" culture.
I still remember my shock reaction when I changed a diaper on a good friend's son...


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks to this thread I got the bumper sticker that says
"Circumcision: _His_ body, _his_ rights." and also "Foreskin is not a birth defect" from www.cafepress.com
I asked DH before I put it on my truck since it's our only car right now, he actually asked to put it on for me! He said he was all for it! The Foreskin one is on my school binder and the his rights one is on the back window of my (our) truck!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I put my bumperstickers on, finally. I have
Circumcision?
_His_ Body,_His Rights_

and

Take home your WHOLE baby,
Say NO to circumcision

I saw two women notice them yesterday. They were sitting on the tailgate of a truck in the parking lot at the park. As I reversed toward them, I heard one of the women reading a sticker out loud to her friend. As I drove away, I saw the friend shaking her head and waving her hand in a dismissive, 'whatever' way.









I am going to print the cirp and NOCIRC web addresses out and put that above the bumperstickers. I feel like I need people to be able to follow up on the message.

So, there. I feel proud, like I am putting myself out there more for baby boys. If it never changed one person's mind (oh, I hope it will!), at least I am saying what's right.


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Right on to everyone who is courageously 'stickering' their cars!









You may also find it helpful to print off a few NOCIRC brochures using your home printer in case anyone actually approaches you about your stickers.

http://nocirc.org/publish/

- Kira


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm getting mine Thursday! Thanks for the email for Ron!

(Psss- I hear he has a new intactivist site, spread the word!
http://Foreskin-Restoration.net)

Yay!


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I just ordered a sticker from cafe press that says: CIRCUMCISION: The More You Know, the More You're Against It.

But then I saw this horrible thing and was totally sick to my stomach.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've thought about the car bumper sticker, but the circ rate in my town is only about 7%, so whats the point.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

i will be ordering a bumber sticker next paycheck hopefully. i also need a breastfeeding one.

i love the literature idea.
nocirc.com or whatever it was (linked in this thread)has some pamphlets you can print out.

i have no son but this is important. it makes me cry everytime i see a circ'd boy.

courtney


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serendipity22* 
I've thought about the car bumper sticker, but the circ rate in my town is only about 7%, so whats the point.

Wow, that's a very low rate. What state/country are you from?

Jen


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I have bumper stickers, which I doubt are ever going to get used. I have:

White on blue: (Cute baby picture) Circumcision Harms. Protect Children. www.circumcision.org

White on maroon: Full-sized means not circum-sized (smaller, blue on white underneath): Find out why at www.nocirc.org

White sticker, blue circle on the left with a cute yellow ducky in it. Text: Circumcision is quackery! www.NOCIRC.org (This one's my favorite.







)

But, I'd be willing to trade for a removeable window cling, so I could actually USE it! My PM box is perpetually almost full so don't be surprised if it bounces, try email.


----------



## Julymommy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the call out! I am having a girlfriend who works at Target Copy make me a couple! I asked my bro who rides with me frequently if he would be wierded out by it. His answer... NO, I have my foreskin!!


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

This thread inspired me to get a sticker.. I've now got one that says-
"If MEN were MEANT to have FORESKINS we'd be BORN with them" and a picture of scissors next to it.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

I love this one. Do you think it's too harsh?

here

I did a post on my blog about circ, and most people justified it using that puny excuse.

oh, they don't have a sticker with that design. shoot.


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom* 
I love you all.









Mommyswenn, kidliam, Tellebear and pdx.mothernuture you guys make me laugh and think. Thank you.

Thank YOU! You just made my day.









I also wanted to update:

Mil has seen the sticker several times now, with no comment. The closest she came was when she said, "I will bite my tongue for just about everything when it comes to family..." (and then went on to tell me about why she couldn't, in that situation, keep quiet







)

My dh didn't put the sticker on my bumper. He felt it would be too low and hard to see. He put it above the bumper, on the liftgate (that's what the display calls it, when I don't close it all the way







) -- RIGHT ON THE PAINT. For my dh that is HUGE. Just another reason to love him.









I've had only one comment so far, but it was a positive one! I've seen a few people read it, but usually can't tell what their reaction is. Oh except for the woman at my doc's office who was there with her not quite 2 week old son having him cut.







: She got back in her car (parked next to me) and shot me a dirty look. Whatever.

As for other friends/family members -- no one who has seen it has mentioned it. This was a worry for me as well (I've seen a few posters mention this) but either they already know how I feel about it and aren't surprised, or else they've decide it isn't something they need to take it personally. I guess my bil made a comment to my sil (he's pro-circ, but at least they only have a girl right now) but she told him he wasn't allowed to say anything to me.







: I wish she wouldn't have said that -- I could have filled him in then. Oh well -- maybe if he thinks about the sticker long enough he'll come around before they get pregnant again.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't put any bumperstickers on my car. I would use a magnet or something though


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyswenn* 
My dh didn't put the sticker on my bumper. He felt it would be too low and hard to see. He put it above the bumper, on the liftgate (that's what the display calls it, when I don't close it all the way







) -- RIGHT ON THE PAINT. For my dh that is HUGE. Just another reason to love him.









Ours wouldn't be seen on the bumper either. We put mine on the bottom driver's side of my truck's back window - I always keep the tailgate down to save on gas milage.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I am bumper stickerless because we only have one car and its the one dh had before we were married







(I also don't even have a driver's license, so I never drive it) I'm dying to put a sticker on that says, "foreskin is not a birth defect" but dh would never go for that.. he's pro circ *puke* (don't worry.. if we ever have a son you'd have to pry him from my cold dead body to circ him, and dh can just deal with it)


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I put my bumber sticker on a while ago and have had no comments







I am all worked up with nocirc fliers and everything....


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

mine has only been on my car for about 2 weeks or so and I keep getting comments, and only good ones so far!


----------

